# sell old bathtub/sink for scrap metal?



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I have an old bathtub and a sink that have been upside down in the field now for some time. How do I tell what kind of metal these things are? Is it worth loading them up (they are very heavy) and hauling them to the scrap metal place to sell? Any idea of what they might be worth? I don't know if they are cast iron or what. The tub is one of the kind that you place against a wall and build a wall at the end. I hung on to it thinking I might use it as a stock tank but I really don't need it.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

if the porcilain isnt chipped inside and the feet are on the tub, it could be worth a few 100 bucks.

if not its cast iron, here thats about 5 bucks a 100#

clean it up and sell it for a hose water trough if for nothing else, youll get more than scrap that way.


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

Simpler Times said:


> I have an old bathtub and a sink that have been upside down in the field now for some time. How do I tell what kind of metal these things are? Is it worth loading them up (they are very heavy) and hauling them to the scrap metal place to sell? Any idea of what they might be worth? I don't know if they are cast iron or what. The tub is one of the kind that you place against a wall and build a wall at the end. I hung on to it thinking I might use it as a stock tank but I really don't need it.



I've got an old metal bathtub outside too. Very heavy! Thinking I might either take it to the scrap metal place ..or hang onto it forever while I try to think up a good use for it. Hoping to hear from others regarding ideas or scrap-metal worth.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the old cast iron tubs are worth some money. the claw feet alone are worth selling on ebay. there are companies that refinish those tubs. they can be refinished in any color you want. those companies may pay more than a scrap yard if there is one close enough for a pick-up. i have one in use and at least two in the field. at the worst, they would make a good trough for livestock. they also make a nice "rustic" flower garden.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Not all cast iron tubs are the kind with feet on them. Many are like the motel style of tub, i.e. a tub with cast iron along one side to enclose the unit.

Such shaped tubs can also be thinner steel and very well may be it the tub is fairly light in weight. 

I believe one way to tell if a tub is cast iron is to apply a magnet to it. It it sticks only weakly it is likely cast iron---strongly, steel.

I often see horses watered in old tubs. Some folks keep the drain open and use them for placing salt and mineral block into.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

old tubs with legs up here sell for at LEAST $300. and can go for way over $1000. depending... and if you have the original fausets WAHOO!!

Old sinks do have value too, though i have no idea of prices


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry i wasn't clear. This is the hesvy home version of the "motel tub"...The kind that is built up next to the wall. It doesn't have feet. Thanks for the hint about the magnet. I assume steel would be worth more at the scrap yard than cast iron?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Simpler Times said:


> Sorry i wasn't clear. This is the hesvy home version of the "motel tub"...The kind that is built up next to the wall. It doesn't have feet. Thanks for the hint about the magnet. I assume steel would be worth more at the scrap yard than cast iron?



Pound for pound, you get more for steel as it's easier and more useful to work with: welding, casting, stuff like that.

Good luck no matter what you choose!

Pony!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Simpler Times said:


> Sorry i wasn't clear. This is the hesvy home version of the "motel tub"...The kind that is built up next to the wall. It doesn't have feet. Thanks for the hint about the magnet. I assume steel would be worth more at the scrap yard than cast iron?


You would assume WRONG then......cast is the cream-de-la-cream.....in the ferreous metals. Scrap yards pay the most for it.......steel is middle of the road.....depending on the type. Best bet.....find the right buyer for the product as it is, rather than scrapping it out.....you'll get top dollar that way.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

copperkid said:


> You would assume WRONG then......cast is the cream-de-la-cream.....in the ferreous metals. Scrap yards pay the most for it.......steel is middle of the road.....depending on the type. Best bet.....find the right buyer for the product as it is, rather than scrapping it out.....you'll get top dollar that way.



Hm. Well, I just shared what the resident welder said about his own personal preference. 

Pony!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

the ones with feet make nifty garden fishponds


----------



## icpudummie (Feb 17, 2006)

check with antique stores or restores (recycle stores) in your area.


----------



## labrat (Jun 3, 2005)

I've been offered two of the non-clawfoot type in the last month; I'm going to take one up on the offer and convert it into my worm bin. The container I am presently using is just too small for my objective.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I did that once. make sure the drain is open and you keep the top covered it when it rains you have worm SOUP!
lol


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

My folks sunk one for a fishpond and surrounded it with plants in pretty containers. It looked quite nice.

Could you set it up for an outdoor bath? Maybe install an outdoor shower over it and have a lattice screen or tarp for curtains? Throw down a few patio stones and maybe an old pedestal for a candal lantern, an outdoor chair and table to hold toiletries. Make the area into one of those garden rooms the magazines are always touting, with lots of lush plants, maybe a vine or two.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

at one of the antique shops in Cave City they sell those clawfoot cast iron bathtubs, unfinished, for 400 bucks. I have one and don't need it, but they want it free for the hauling. I think I'll put it on some pallets in the garden and take baths out there, then water the plants with my bathwater. Lowes has do-it- yourself refinishing kits for those bathtubs, 14 dollars I think.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Pony said:


> Hm. Well, I just shared what the resident welder said about his own personal preference.
> 
> Pony!


Your welder is perhaps buying steel to _use_. Yup he will use a lot more steel than cast iron... However selling for scrap to melt down into 'new' metal, claen cast iron is top of the line.

It's been a number of years, but back then the recyclers didn't even take fixtures for free - it takes a lot for them to get the glaze off, more than what the metal in it is worth. I'd be surprised if one got anything for one from a scrapper.

--->Paul


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Tabitha said:


> at one of the antique shops in Cave City they sell those clawfoot cast iron bathtubs, unfinished, for 400 bucks. I have one and don't need it, but they want it free for the hauling. I think I'll put it on some pallets in the garden and take baths out there, then water the plants with my bathwater. Lowes has do-it- yourself refinishing kits for those bathtubs, 14 dollars I think.



If it's unfinished, will a refinishing kit work on it?

We have to refinish our bathtub (it's just a 1950's tub), but instead of one of the kits that requires the use of muriatic acid in a room that's not well ventilated, we're looking at a product from POR-15 (which I used to repair the rusted window frame which is metal). It's called White Cote, and if it's as good as other POR-15 products, I'm set to be very impressed. 

http://tinyurl.com/mr6nv

(No, I don't work for POR-15, but I love to restore old Jeeps and other things!)

Pony!


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a tub, but I don't think it's metal. I was thinking of using it as a planter or for baby chicks.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks for all of the responses. This one is not something you would want to restore. Its not a clawfoot...just a plain old stained up square tub. I have hung on to it thinking I *might* use it as a watering trough or something but since I have ponds for that it is doubtful. Haven't done it for several years so probably won't ever need to. I have a garden pond and flower beds already. Don't really want an outside bath. The worm bed though is a good idea. The concern posted that having to take the porcelain off might deter the scrap company from paying for the tub makes me think I won't bother loading it up until I call them first and make sure. Thanks again everyone.


----------

